# "Yuck!" or Disgust Exclamations



## scarfboymrreese

What are some good exclamations of disgust in German?

Was sind einige gute Ausrufe von Ekel auf Deutsch?



Here are a variety I'm aware of in English:

Ick! Gross! Yuck! Yucky! Disgusting! Sick! Blech! Bleck! Ewwwww! Ugh! Uh! Urg! Barf! Puke!

Here's another possible one (though it may also be used for anger, pain, or fear):

Arrgh!



And here are some that I either know about, or read might be possible exclamations of disgust in German:

Igitt! Puh! Pfui! Pah! Bah! Buh! il! Hu! Brutto!

Kennt jemand andere Soundeffekte, um Ekel auf Deutsch auszudrücken?


Dies ist für ein Kinderbuch, das ich ins Deutsche übersetze, in dem ein Monster etwas Ekelhaftes frisst und dann einen Wutanfall hat.














Besten Dank.


----------



## Kajjo

scarfboymrreese said:


> Was sind einige gute Ausrufe von Ekel auf Deutsch?


_Iihh! Igitt!

Blark belch  > würg, kotz, rülps_


----------



## scarfboymrreese

Kajjo said:


> _Iihh! Igitt!
> 
> Blark belch  > würg, kotz, rülps_



Thanks! Das ist eine große Hilfe. Würdest du auch zufällig die Soundeffekte auf Deutsch für Schluckauf (English:  hiccup! hic hic!) und Schnauben (English:  snort!) weisen?


----------



## Kajjo

hiccup: _hicks_

snort: _schnief, rotz, schnaub_


----------



## scarfboymrreese

Kajjo said:


> hiccup: _hicks_
> 
> snort: _schnief, rotz, schnaub_



Thanks again.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Iihh! Igitt!


There is [ʔɛə]/[ʷɛə]/[ʔeɐ]/[ʷeɐ]. It is probably the most typical spontaneous expression of disgust. But I find it difficult to transcribe.


----------



## scarfboymrreese

berndf said:


> There is [ʔɛə]/[ʷɛə]/[ʔeɐ]/[ʷeɐ]. It is probably the most typical spontaneous expression of disgust. But I find it difficult to transcribe.



I think (in English) it would be close to "Eh!," "Ugh!," or "Uh!" Not perfect, but possibly close. What do you think?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> There is [ʔɛə]/[ʷɛə]/[ʔeɐ]/[ʷeɐ]. It is probably the most typical spontaneous expression of disgust. But I find it difficult to transcribe.


Near to this, there's "*Bäh!*"




Quelle


----------



## scarfboymrreese

JClaudeK said:


> Near to this, there's "*Bäh!*"
> 
> View attachment 56885


Oh, I guess I missed the "B" at the beginning. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## anahiseri

Ich glaube, *pfui  *und*    igitt *(auch  *igitt igitt*)  sind die meist gebrauchten.


----------



## Hutschi

I know additionally Ääggs - but not the spelling.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Iihh!






scarfboymrreese said:


> I think (in English) it would be close to "Eh!," "Ugh!," or "Uh!" Not perfect, but possibly close. What do you think?


In German, there’s "uäh", but it’s rare.


> _Uäh_, da darf ich gar nicht weiter dran denken!
> I can't think about it! It's _disgusting_!
> Uäh - Englisch Übersetzung - Deutsch Beispiele | Reverso Context





scarfboymrreese said:


> Oh, I guess I missed the "B" at the beginning. Thanks for clarifying.


The first sign in "[ʔɛə]" stands for a glottal stop, see here: Glottal stop (letter) - Wikipedia



scarfboymrreese said:


> Barf! Puke!


kotz!


----------



## scarfboymrreese

Schlabberlatz said:


> In German, there’s "uäh", but it’s rare.
> 
> kotz!



It's fine if it's rare. I used some rare ones in the English version, and I'll need a bunch of them, so I'll take all I can get and see what fits.


----------



## scarfboymrreese

Ich habe alle Ihre Vorschläge auf die Seiten in einem neuen Thread angewendet: 

Deutsche Rohentwurfsseiten zur Überprüfung - Monster Kinderbuch - German Rough Draft Pages for Review - Monster Children's Book  -


----------



## scarfboymrreese

Schlabberlatz said:


> In German, there’s "uäh", but it’s rare.




Am Ende habe ich Ihre Vorschläge von "UÄH!" ganz am Ende einer langen Folge von Ekelausrufen auf den folgenden beiden Bildern. Ich und einige andere Mitglieder haben einige davon im folgenden Gespräch besprochen:

https://forum.wordreference.com/con...matopoetic-and-similar-words-revized.1629258/

Ich dachte, Sie möchten sehen, wie ich es verwendet habe (im letzten Panel), um zu sehen, ob Sie denken, dass es passt.

Auch auf diesen Seiten habe ich eingefügt (für humorvollen Effekt) dass das Monster neben deutschen Interjektionen von Ekel auch seine Frustration durch unsinnige deutsche Phrasen (milde Kraftausdrucke) ausdrücken würde um die Gefühle des Ekels, die er erlebt, zu verstärken. Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn eines davon als anstößig eingestuft wird, da ich dieses Buch für Kinder mache und niemanden beleidigen möchte (oder kleinen Kindern ungezogene Wörter beibringen möchte, die ihre Eltern nicht möchten, dass sie es wissen).

Mein übergeordnetes Thema ist, dass das Monster die ganze Erfahrung als widerlich und ekelhaft empfindet. Deshalb wollte ich eine Vielzahl von Phrasen und Ausdrücken verwenden, die diese Idee vermitteln.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich glaube, mich knutscht ein Elch! - erfordert Komma.
Die Ausdrücke selbst funktionieren für mich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

„kotz!“ (barf, puke) passt am besten, wenn das Monster sich (am Ende) tatsächlich übergibt.
 WÜRG!
oder:
AARRGH! GRMBLFZJN!
(Das steht für großen Ärger, nicht für Würgen.)

UÄH 

„Ich glaube mich knutscht ein Elch!“  „Ich glaub mich knutscht ein Elch!“

Das ist umgangssprachlich, also würde niemand „glaub*e*“ sagen.

Man kann ein Komma setzen, aber in einem Comic ist es nicht unbedingt nötig. Das Monster kann so schnell sprechen, dass keine Zeit für ein Komma bleibt


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Man kann ein Komma setzen, aber in einem Comic ist es nicht unbedingt nötig. Das Monster kann so schnell sprechen, dass keine Zeit für ein Komma bleibt


Da es mit "glaub" umgangssprachlich ist, würde ich hier zustimmen.


----------



## scarfboymrreese

Schlabberlatz said:


> „kotz!“ (barf, puke) passt am besten, wenn das Monster sich (am Ende) tatsächlich übergibt.
> WÜRG!
> oder:
> AARRGH! GRMBLFZJN!
> (Das steht für großen Ärger, nicht für Würgen.)





Hutschi said:


> Ich glaube, mich knutscht ein Elch! - erfordert Komma.
> Die Ausdrücke selbst funktionieren für mich.




Hier sind einige Optionen, die auf deinen Vorschlägen basieren. (Lassen Sie mich wissen, welches am besten zu dem passt, was du hast vorgeschlagen.): 


Das Original: 






Option 2: 








Option 3: 









Option 4:









Option 5: 














Option 6:


----------



## Schlabberlatz

UÄH!!! Alter Falter!
brrr brrr
Ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd! WÜRG!

Oder:
UÄH!!! WÜRG!
brrr brrr
Ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd! AARRGH!

(Und KOTZ! am besten dann, wenn das Monster den kleinen Jungen ausspeit.)

„Donnerwetter!“ ist OK, aber ein bisschen altmodisch. Neumodisch:
Alter Falter!


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz' version gefällt mir.


----------



## scarfboymrreese

Schlabberlatz said:


> UÄH!!! Alter Falter!
> brrr brrr
> Ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd! WÜRG!
> 
> Oder:
> UÄH!!! WÜRG!
> brrr brrr
> Ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd! AARRGH!
> 
> (Und KOTZ! am besten dann, wenn das Monster den kleinen Jungen ausspeit.)
> 
> „Donnerwetter!“ ist OK, aber ein bisschen altmodisch. Neumodisch:
> Alter Falter!





Hutschi said:


> Schlabberlatz' version gefällt mir.



Das Problem ist, ich mag alle Vorschläge! Also werde ich die Geheimwaffe des armen Entscheidungsträgers einsetzen: eine Combo! 

Check this out: 







oder: 








Ich dachte, anstatt das "KOTZ!" Soundeffekt auf der Seite, auf der er den Jungen ausspuckt (da ich den "HATSCHUI! -Soundeffekt" mag), werde ich ihn dieser Seite hinzufügen, auf der das Monster aussieht, als würde er das Wort für humorvollen Effekt erbrechen:







Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen überladen. Elch und Pferd? Pferd reicht, der Spruch mit dem Elch passt sowieso nicht so gut. Hatte das nicht auch schon jemand erwähnt? In einem deiner anderen Threads?

Ich bleibe bei meinen Vorschlägen 

Aber es sind selbstverständlich nur Vorschläge. Du kannst natürlich frei entscheiden.

Aber eine Anmerkung noch: ›AARRGH‹ kann auch gut alleine stehen, aber ›GRMBLFZJN‹ habe ich bis jetzt immer nur in Kombination mit ›AARRGH‹ gesehen (erst ›AARRGH‹, dann ›GRMBLFZJN‹).

Edit:
Auch ›FAUCH!‹ (Inflektiv) würde gut passen (als Entsprechung zu "SNORT!"), siehe hier:
sounds of swords


----------



## scarfboymrreese

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen überladen. Elch und Pferd? Pferd reicht, der Spruch mit dem Elch passt sowieso nicht so gut. Hatte das nicht auch schon jemand erwähnt? In einem deiner anderen Threads?
> 
> Ich bleibe bei meinen Vorschlägen
> 
> Aber es sind selbstverständlich nur Vorschläge. Du kannst natürlich frei entscheiden.
> 
> Aber eine Anmerkung noch: ›AARRGH‹ kann auch gut alleine stehen, aber ›GRMBLFZJN‹ habe ich bis jetzt immer nur in Kombination mit ›AARRGH‹ gesehen (erst ›AARRGH‹, dann ›GRMBLFZJN‹).
> 
> Edit:
> Auch ›FAUCH!‹ (Inflektiv) würde gut passen (als Entsprechung zu "SNORT!"), siehe hier:
> sounds of swords




Ich freue mich über die Vorschläge. Ja, ich habe diesen Seiten möglicherweise ein paar zu viele Onomatopoeias hinzugefügt. Es wird ein wenig voll. Ich mag jedoch viele von ihnen, deshalb kann ich noch ein paar Seiten mit einigen verschiedenen Posen des kranken Monsters hinzufügen.

Frage: Erinnern Sie sich aus Neugier daran, aus welcher Quelle Sie "AARRGH! GRMBLFZJN!" gesehen haben?

Und danke für den Vorschlag von "FAUCH!" Das ist auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

scarfboymrreese said:


> Frage: Erinnern Sie sich aus Neugier daran, aus welcher Quelle Sie "AARRGH! GRMBLFZJN!" gesehen haben?


Leider nein. Ich habe früher oft Comics gelesen, viele verschiedene, z. B. Donald Duck, Goofy, Asterix (in Deutschland sehr beliebt), Les Schtroumpfs (I recommend Schtroumpf Vert et Vert Schtroumpf - Wikipedia ; they are called "Die Schlümpfe" in Germany because "Die Strümpfe" would not sound right) etc.


> In den 1970er- und 1980er-Jahren erschienen zudem etwa 30 Comicalben, in denen Goofy in die Rolle berühmter Personen der Geschichte, wie Leonardo da Vinci oder Louis Pasteur, schlüpfte. Mehrere Jahre lang war auch eine eigene monatliche Zeitschrift erhältlich, das „Goofy-Magazin“.
> Goofy – Wikipedia


----------



## scarfboymrreese

Schlabberlatz said:


> Leider nein. Ich habe früher oft Comics gelesen, viele verschiedene, z. B. Donald Duck, Goofy, Asterix (in Deutschland sehr beliebt), Les Schtroumpfs (I recommend Schtroumpf Vert et Vert Schtroumpf - Wikipedia ; they are called "Die Schlümpfe" in Germany because "Die Strümpfe" would not sound right) etc.




Ich bin auch ein Comic-Fan! (Das ist wahrscheinlich der Grund, warum ich unbewusst alle Lautmalerei in dieses Buch aufgenommen habe, als ich es geschrieben habe.) Ich habe mir einige Schlümpfe, Mickey Mouse sowie Asterix- und Obelix-Comics angesehen, bevor ich meine Fragen hier gestellt habe.

Außerdem habe ich mir einige deutsche Übersetzungen von Tim und Struppi und einige von Benni Bärenstark angesehen.

Peyo verwendete die Soundeffekte "BOMM!" "BAMM!" und "BUMM!" sowohl in den Schlümpfen als auch in Benni Bärenstark, auf die ich in meinem anderen Thread über Impact-Soundeffekte verwiesen habe:




Ich habe mir noch ein paar Schlümpfe-Comics angesehen, nachdem du mich daran erinnert hast. Ich habe einige Essen-Soundeffekte gefunden, darunter "Grunz!" Anscheinend bedeutet das "Grunt!" auf Englisch (wie ein Schwein oder ein Tiergeräusch). Ist das einer, mit dem du vertraut bist?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

scarfboymrreese said:


> Peyo verwendete die Soundeffekte "BOMM!" "BAMM!" und "BUMM!"


Wahrscheinlich wurden die originalen französischen Onomatopöien übersetzt und die Schrift in den Zeichnungen entsprechend geändert. Oder gibt es Bomm, Bamm, Bumm auch im Französischen? @JClaudeK

Bomm und Bamm kann ich mir vorstellen, aber Bumm würde man im Französischen als Bümm aussprechen, das scheint mir nicht zu passen.



scarfboymrreese said:


> Ich habe einige Essen-Soundeffekte gefunden, darunter "Grunz!" Anscheinend bedeutet das "Grunt!" auf Englisch (wie ein Schwein oder ein Tiergeräusch).


 

Der Dicke (fr)isst wie ein Tier.



scarfboymrreese said:


> Ist das einer, mit dem du vertraut bist?


Es hört sich normal an; es ist ein normaler „Erikativ“.


----------

